# forward lean + highback angles



## Joe Matroni (Apr 1, 2017)

Sup guys

I am currently riding 15+ 0 and my riding style is i like to ride the trees, come out and get some speed on the groomers to return to the run and then take lifts back up ito the back bowls seeking the powder and hanging in trees on way down when it is possible.

im 5'8'' i ride with max forward lean on my malavitas and sometimes i am not sure if thats what i want or not i feel as though it is but some tell me i need to take it off. what do you guys suggest trying and/or what variables dictate specific changes. example I've read to back off forward lean in the pow and sometimes i feel its hard to keep my board going straight and when i try to straight line i am slanted to the left and it causes some chatter and instability. i am currently on 159 NS but going to demo some more boards and think i need a shorter board. 5'8'' 165 lbs being thats its rock/camber i can get edge hold when needed but can rocker when needed in moguls and trees for pivot i just wish it was a bit more agile. 

what do you guys suggest for highback lean and foot angles. the one time i tried 9+/0 i felt it was easier at keeping board straight. it was almost like the higher front angle started to turn me left on my heel side carve. im regular.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Normally,a max forward lean on your highbacks is to help your heelside carve/turns so you do not have to lean so far backward on your heelside. You can set your highback lean halfway for a better feel. Your binding angles is your preference, though you have tried +9/-0 and like it, so try +9/-3. Try a 154-157 size on your next demo and see how that feels. Goodluck and have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

It's my understanding that the forward lean on your highback promotes quicker edge response. It puts you in a more bent knee position so it can also tire your quads if they are not conditioned to being in this position. I use to dial in forward lean for quicker edge response and it was noticeable but then I started to play in the park and found that with no lean angle I was able to set up for features and jumps easier. It seems that it's such a personal preference thing because some guys will dial in moderate lean angle and kill it in the park and tear up the resort and others not. Try different lean angles and see how it affects the way you ride. For freeriding, I found that I would put a little more forward lean on my rear binding and I preferred this. Now I've just learned to ride with no forward lean angles and it's my preference for general riding. YMMV.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

max forward lean for carving and morning runs, back down to zero or 1st notch for afternoon cruising/fucking around/park laps.


----------



## Joe Matroni (Apr 1, 2017)

interesting!! i have read some do more on back than front. i will have to try, what things should i look for?? 

I've herd some tell me i need a 159 more so than a 154 if i cannot find a 156. i am not sure if i will be able to tell a 3cm difference.. 59 down to 56, but at same time the board won't change in flex from stiff to medium. so id imagine that'd alone make the board easier to control and maneuver? i am seeking an agile board that can crush trees surf the pow and also bomb the groomers. I've heard length isn't too indicative of bombing speeds though, I've met some who got a 148 and hit 60 no problem so length isn't always the main variable.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

What board are you riding? Sizing is all personal preference but for the riding you describe 159 sounds about right. I always ride with some forward lean, helps keep your knees bent and makes for quicker heel side turns, usually just 1 click for park/cruising and 2-3 for freeriding. 

No one here will ever tell you not to try other boards, but another option is to look into stiffer boots or bindings. Vitas are an excellent all around binding, but there are more responsive options out there.


----------

